# Protest at the pageant-jubilee protest



## poisondwarf (May 25, 2012)

Anybody going to go to this on Sunday June 3rd to try and get some balance against the pomp, privilege and inherited wealth of the biggest benefit cheats in Britain?

Tower Bridge 12-5pm

Edit

We need all the numbers we can get as the BBC has decided it will only show the protest according to the amount of people who attend.

www.jubileeprotest.org.uk
www.republic.org.uk 
for full details


----------



## Zabo (May 28, 2012)

"Activists arrested before royal wedding to challenge police in high court

Protesters seek judicial review of Met's actions in case that could have implications for way jubilee and Olympics are policed"

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/may/27/activists-arrested-challenge-police-high-court


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 31, 2012)

would have been there but I'm getting out of the city for the weekend!


----------



## TopCat (Jun 4, 2012)

Respect to all who attended...


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jun 4, 2012)

I was there (till it rained). The police had restricted access to the announced meeting place, but 200 or so gathered outside the barriers and then marched down the street chanting "Monarchy Out, Republic In". The patriotic crowds just looked, perhaps regarding it as part of the spectacle. I'd like to think that the organisers don't really think that merely  "replacing the monarch with a directly elected, largely ceremonial head of state" will make any difference and that they realise that more (much more) than this is needed.


----------

